# Quite I bork into the wifes rubber bands again



## vikingcraftsman (Mar 31, 2006)

Just testing out the look of a new box. One of those day deals. But I needed some small clamps so I went into the wifes desk again. The box is only 8 inches wide by 5 inches deep and 2 inches tall. It would make a nice ring box with diveders in it.


----------



## Ralph Barker (Dec 15, 2008)

And, the (rubber) band plays on.


----------



## vikingcraftsman (Mar 31, 2006)

Yes I am looking on ebay for some nice veneer for a lid for this box. It will take me some time to finish.


----------



## vikingcraftsman (Mar 31, 2006)

And I forgot to put my glasses on when writing broke.


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

And don't forget to get some extra rubber bands . By the way, they do make a great clamps when nothing else will do.


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

:nono::nono::nono::nono::nono: NEVER mess with the wife's stuff.... they can get really mean about that :haha:

That box is looking good!


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

Great job on the miters! The bands are perfect for that sort of clamping.


----------



## vikingcraftsman (Mar 31, 2006)

Thanks all who commented. We have a dusting of snow today. Not sure how motivated I will be to get into the shop.


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

I can understand that! It's always nice to set in front of a crackling fire when it is snowing outside! How much veneer have You gotten from E-bay? Is it good quality, or do You have to find someone who is doing a better job of satisfying their customers? I haven't tried that yet, but I am getting closer to trying it.


----------



## vikingcraftsman (Mar 31, 2006)

Still working on this box between feeding the wife letting the cats and dogs in and out of the house. Also still have to finish my daughters christmas present. Still using the wifes rubber bands. Haven't ordered the veneer yet. will get to that after Christmas


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

It's coming along very nicely John.


----------



## vikingcraftsman (Mar 31, 2006)

Thanks Deb, busy eating dinner and typing.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

CanuckGal said:


> It's coming along very nicely John.


I agree, Deb.

I hope you have the "B" under cover....

(Like the new hat):dance3:


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

The Bee is happily hibernating in the driveway under a 5 layer cover and 8 inches of snow.


----------



## vikingcraftsman (Mar 31, 2006)

You keep that snow up there. I have the snow blower parked on the driveway, but no gas in it and the oil needs changing.


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

I hear that the oil change may be, or better be on Your short list! The project is looking great! keep it up, after the oil thing! :help::agree:


----------



## vikingcraftsman (Mar 31, 2006)

Ok I could not stand it. I went through my wood pile and found a 1/8th inch thick piece of birds eye maple. So I used that instead of waiting to order veneer. It made a great lid. I want to thank Harry for the ring holder idea. In this size book it works well. The picture with the inside of the box showing the lid is the under side so you get to see both sides of the lid.


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

John that maple is spectacular! The inside looks great!


----------



## vikingcraftsman (Mar 31, 2006)

Thanks Deb, I still have to cut out a pull for the lid. I know what I want. I have made the pattern out of thick paper. Just have to lay it on the wood and use the scroll saw to cut it out.


----------



## vikingcraftsman (Mar 31, 2006)

Another look at the lid.


----------



## vikingcraftsman (Mar 31, 2006)

The last look before it is gifted to some one.


----------

